# Mutombo going to Boston? San Antonio?



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Once *Dikembe Mutombo* passes out his gifts, he hopes to return to the NBA for a final season, possibly with the Celtics.
> 
> The 7-foot-2-inch, 260-pound center said last week he hopes to sign with a team after spending Christmas with his family in Atlanta. The four-time Defensive Player of the Year said among the teams that have shown interest are Boston, San Antonio, and Miami. *The former Rocket also said Houston has "not answered me".* The 42-year-old, who has blocked 3,278 shots during his 17-year career, said he is in "good shape" from working out three hours a day with spinning classes, yoga, and weightlifting.
> 
> "You'll see me in the next two weeks," Mutombo said. "I will be somewhere. I really need to go back to playing. I've just got to make sure that I go to a place where I can be happy. There are about four to five teams that I've been looking at and about seven teams that have shown interest. It's up to me to make my decision."


Link


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

Fire Morey, hire Isiah


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

Didnt he say it was too cold in Boston one time??


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

^ I remember that. If he goes to Boston and wins a championship I'll be happy for him but it's sad that Mutombo hasn't gotten a response from the Rockets yet.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

If this happened it will be great lose for Rockets to lose a leader.:tonbricks:

Morey has always said that they planned to bring Deke back,so what happened?:azdaja:

Mutombo wants a championship ring, so the smart move will be to play for the celtics.eace:

Goodchoice Mutombo.



Goodbuy Mutombo.:brokenhea


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

I wonder what's going on in the Rockets front office if they indeed don't intend to bring Mutombo back. Thing is though, we all know that there is no backup center after Yao, but can we win it all without some insurance behind Yao in Deke? They maybe have different plan, it is Morey we are talking about here. He's definitely not stupid, he knows what he is doing.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

Man Yao being guarded by Deke is not going to turn out well for us.........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

The plan was to sign him once we had a roster spot open after the preseason, but for some reason it seems as if they dont want to go far into the lux tax and therefore are just sitting on their hands, not knowing what to do. Problem with that though, I think they are taking way to long in order to make their offer.

If he does not come back to Houston, I want him to go somewhere where he has a great chance to get his ring. What better place than Boston.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

If in fact Morey hasn't "answered him" then I have no issue with Deke going to Boston. Again, if this is true, this would be the first major bone-head move Morey has made. He's kidding himself if he thinks we don't need a backup for Yao.

I would rather dump Luther because he is now struggling bad with this team if we can't trade him to sign Deke. Come on Les, sign Deke and make a nice donation to the hospital fund!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

Man we desperately need a trade. Open up that extra salary cap spot. 

I wish we would trade Francis for some peanuts or something to that effect.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

Serioulsy, Chuck Hayes is a better backup center than Mutombo at this point. Mutombo protects the rim better (though almost certainly not as well as you remember), but Chuck Hayes plays better defense overall. And he can play exceptional post defense at PF. It'd be good to get Mutombo if he were free. But it's not hard to understand why they're not giving him a contract.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*



Hakeem said:


> Serioulsy, Chuck Hayes is a better backup center than Mutombo at this point. Mutombo protects the rim better (though almost certainly not as well as you remember), but Chuck Hayes plays better defense overall. And he can play exceptional post defense at PF. It'd be good to get Mutombo if he were free. But it's not hard to understand why they're not giving him a contract.


It seems like he would be worth the 500k (or whatever it the number is) that the rockets would actually have to pay


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

Mutombo going to Boston gives him a chance to win a ring. If he stays with the Rockets, he won't win a ring but he'll help the team alot. Hayes is OK for now. Just have to look forward to drafts and trades.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

I was listening to 610 radio on the way in this morning when the "sports update" segement came on and they had a clip from Les Alexander. Basically the clip said he thinks his team can be great if they can get healthy but, it is frustrating. In addition the sport reporter asked about Mutumbo and he said Houston was still working on that.

Even if Adleman wound up never playing Deke it would make me feel so much better knowing that we had a backup center sitting at the end of the bench who could actually come in and start 4 or 5 games if necessary and deliver some shot blocking and rebounding.

Team also still trying to get under the luxury tax.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

Mannnnn, **** that and **** Boston lol. I hate the Celtics.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*



> Mannnnn, **** that and **** Boston lol. I hate the Celtics.


CBobby, tell us how you really feel. I suspect Daryl is probably looking to dump Luther and Stevie for some late first round or early second round picks. He can then sign Deke. If Les really wants to get under the cap he might have to buyout Wafer.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

*Boston Wants Mutombo,But Expects Him In Houston*



> Doc Rivers confirmed on Wednesday that the Celtics are interested in free agent center Dikembe Mutombo, but he also predicted he would return to Houston.
> 
> Asked if he had talked with Mutombo, Rivers replied, "Always. He's a good friend. He's going to come back. I talked to him last week - he will come back.
> 
> "We're over the [salary] cap so it's tough for us to do a lot of stuff, but we're looking at everybody."


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...ston_wants_mutombobut_expects_him_in_houston/


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

Boston is trying to Move Giddens for a pick to make space for Deke, If the rockets want him they need to do it quickly. As soon as we can find a taker we will put the official offer out


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Mutombo going to Boston?*

Mutombo: I Will Be In Boston Or San Antonio By New Year

Not the Spurs!! ****!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Now that we opened up a spot, I think he might end up here. After all after reading what Deke said, Morey probably finally got off his *** and did something


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Update*



> *Mutombo decision not imminent*
> Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said he had "a good meeting" with the agent representing Dikembe Mutombo, but that he does not expect a decision for several days as the earliest.
> 
> Since last week’s trade of Steve Francis to Memphis moved the Rockets out of position to be required to pay a luxury tax, Morey has spoken several times with Mutombo in addition to Monday’s meeting with David Falk to express the team’s interest in bringing back Mutombo.
> ...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well he did say by new years, so it has to be somewhat 'imminent'


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone know what we are offerring?

Anything to his charity?>


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> Anyone know what we are offerring?
> 
> Anything to his charity?>


I am assuming Vet min + charity donations. So probably around 2-3 mil is my guess


----------

